# Tour of Borrego Saturday March 19th, 2011



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Road rides of 22, 40, 62 and 80 miles around the beautiful Borrego Springs Valley. New venue this year at the Borrego Springs High School.
More info here: http://www.julianactive.com/tour of borrego.htm


----------

